# FS: 26 Gallon tank & stuffs



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

26 gallon Exo-Terra tank in great condition. Dimensions are 24" W x 18" D x 14" H. $50 See link for photo -> Exo-Terra Glass Turtle Terrarium at PETCO
4 suction cups specific for tank dividers - $5

*$40 for the above, will include some tufa rock & a mangrove tree approximately 18"  Will also trade for a terrarium suitable for arboreal reptiles (eg. Exo-Terra, ZooMed)*


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Photos up. Tank was rebonded with methylene chloride before we set it up just to make sure we wouldn't have 50+ gallons of water on the floor


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, added items


----------



## Daviator (Apr 24, 2010)

I will take it, PM sent.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump & updated


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, updated...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump....!


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What size is the tank divider?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Updated.... and a bump....


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Not sure if you reply to pm or not but I still want that python cleaner..


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Sunday bump. . . .


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump it ttt!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the Python sold or is it still pending?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Still pending.... will update tomorrow!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump.....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump.......


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump......


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump.... will trade for reptile related items


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump, bump, bump..... bump...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump.....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump.........


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump.... need to clear out some space!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Think I'll hold onto this due to an unexpected "pregnancy"


----------

